# i just can't get enough



## samuel-a (Aug 24, 2010)

another gold drop.
so cool.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JH_0kwZRG4


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice little video. I normally vigorously stir the yellow auric cloride making
a vortex in the middle and then I add the SMB. It seems to get everything
dropping into a cool looking tornado of precipitating gold for my
viewing pleasure. 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice, Samuel, very nice! How much gold was dropped there?


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks, that was just over a gram


----------

